# Green interior photos



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi. I'm converting my 69 back to the original green interior. ( Code 256). Do any of you have a 69 with this interior? I would greatly appreciate some good pictures of that interior. Thank you


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

greenjudge69 said:


> Hi. I'm converting my 69 back to the original green interior. ( Code 256). Do any of you have a 69 with this interior? I would greatly appreciate some good pictures of that interior. Thank you



OK, so no one seemed to be able to help on this one, hmmmm. Well, always trying to help, I took it upon myself to drive up to Norwalk, Ohio, to the Pontiac Nationals (520 miles - 10 1/2 hours drive with the 2 wrecks and the road construction/ 9 hours on return) to hunt out a green interior. Found a Verdoro Green/Black Vinyl roof '69 GTO.

Did not know exactly what you were looking to see, but took several pics. Dash pad was also green, metal dash between pad and front windshield was a flat black, maybe the 60% black? Looked real good in green, better than I had thought.

If this is the color you were looking for, and I hope it is as it was the only green I saw as the other green GTO's had black interior, let me know where to send my expense costs to cover my trip/lodging/meals/show tickets, etc.. Don't mind doing this for a member, but I gotta get reimbursed. Oh, Thursday & Friday off from work fall under "Vacation Pay" so I won't charge you for that. :smilielol:


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Please tell me you didn't drive all that way for the sake of my green interior??? Lol. Thank you very much for your efforts!!! Gto's with this bizzare interior are not easy to find. I'm trying my best to make it correct since it was the original color. When I purchased this car back in 2015, it had a black interior in it. I'm interested in any photos you have. The metal part of the dash that goes from the dash pad to the base of the windshield is supposed to be a flat/suede green which we did on mine. I'm really interested in the dashpad, steering wheel, and steering column bowls. Please send the pictures to my email,. I'll pm you with that info and thank you for your very generous effort. I greatly appreciate it. Sv


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

greenjudge69 said:


> Please tell me you didn't drive all that way for the sake of my green interior??? Lol. Thank you very much for your efforts!!! Gto's with this bizzare interior are not easy to find. I'm trying my best to make it correct since it was the original color. When I purchased this car back in 2015, it had a black interior in it. I'm interested in any photos you have. The metal part of the dash that goes from the dash pad to the base of the windshield is supposed to be a flat/suede green which we did on mine. I'm really interested in the dashpad, steering wheel, and steering column bowls. Please send the pictures to my email,. I'll pm you with that info and thank you for your very generous effort. I greatly appreciate it. Sv


The Pontiac Nationals got on my "bucket list" and my workplace only allows you to accrue 3 weeks vacation time in any 1 year. After that, I lose the extra time to the company. So I had to burn up a couple vacation days and figured the Nationals would be the perfect place to do it! I remembered you needed those pics and when I spotted the green interior, I took a few shots. LOL

The photos I posted were all I took as I did not know what was needed. So I took some basic & generic shots. Your flat/suede green for the metal section may be correct. People don't always do the 100% restoration, but it appeared to be black in color as contrasted to the green dashpad - but I did not study it, only took a glance, so it could have been the green you state. It looked more flat than any kind of a semi-gloss or 60% shine to it. The dashpad looked straight forward in that it was just a green dashpad. In blowing up the original pics, the steering wheel is the only thing green - everything below it on the column is black.

I can send you the original pics so you can size them up yourself - I used my Windows Picture and Fax viewer to magnify them. Send me a PM through the forum with your home email and I will email the pics to you if that will help.

:thumbsup:


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks Jim. Please send them to this email address. [email protected]


----------

